# Using OSS along with FreeBSD sound driver



## sossego (Apr 7, 2013)

The program mixxx seems to only have the OSS option within. I'd like to enable both OSS and the FreeBSD sound driver or at least be able to switch between them both.
Is it possible?


----------



## adamk (Apr 7, 2013)

It is not possible to have both enabled at the same time, at least in my experience.  Trying that results in a kernel panic here. You could try switching between them simply by unloading the base system sound modules, and loading the OSS ones (or vice versa).

Adam


----------

